# A first attempt at a "Dawgware Style " quiver



## choctawlb (Jun 13, 2009)

We got some shipping tubes from a friend a few weeks ago, and this is Will's first attempt at a "Dawgware" style quiver. The pictures are in stages, but we really should have took more.  Anyway he had about 3 to 4 hours time in the quiver, used supplies he had around the house, the arrows don't rattle, and I don't think the tube will collapse like Dawgwares do. It even has a zippered pouch on the side.  I will be doing one later and will try and turn it into a "build along" type thread.
Ken


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 13, 2009)

That stiffer tube reminds me of the Simmons Bushmaster quiver.  It wouldn't close up, but would sound like a drum when limbs would slap against it.  Check that out and let us know.  Looks good.


----------



## Captain Backstrap (Jun 13, 2009)

choctawlb, i like your design a lot better, the DW brand is way to flimsey,great idea-----build along please


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 13, 2009)

The original idea, as well the "Dawgware "concept I suspect, was on a "how to"  article on the  "Tradgang" site. The author built several quivers out of Map Tubes, so that is where I got my idea to begin with. I looked at the Safari and the Dawgware quivers this past weekend at the "Howard Hill" shoot, and it may just be me, but I can't see shelling out $120.00 for one when I can make something comparable for a whole lot less. Plus to me that is one of the fun things about Traditional Archery, making your own Equipment. I am going to order some Predator "Spring Green" camo cloth and some nylon strapping before I make mine, but Will was in a hurry to make his after I explained the idea. I'll post a how-to , hopefully before bow season. Figured my cost on making mine to be about $20.00.
Ken


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks good Ken we have tubes similar to that at work . When you get the how to thread up I'll try one myself. I'm still working on my buckskin to make a quiver out of too.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 13, 2009)

That looks like it will do the job.
Nice work!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2009)

good looking quiver........


----------



## Al33 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks great Ken, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 13, 2009)

It looks like the inside of the tube is lined and that will make it quieter than an unlined tube. It looks real good. Mole skin on the inside will also make one quieter, even putting it over the exsisting cloth.


----------



## Necedah (Jun 14, 2009)

*Dogware*

Great job on the quiver. The Dawgware style probably comes closest to being the perfect quiver, but it seems every application (hunting , rounds, 3-D)demands a different style. I've only been doing the TRAD thing a few months, and I already have six different quivers, and I'm still looking.


----------



## Night Wing (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm also looking forward for the "how to" thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2009)

That's a great looking quiver ken. Can't wait to see your step by step version.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with Chris, check it out on bouncing off tree's/stuff. The Simmons is made with a similar tube and has a loud bong sound when it does that. I like the dawgware...even though it tends to colapes if you have the top pocket loaded down cause its quiet. I dont know if its the particular material the tube in the simmons is made of that makes the sound but you might want to check yours too.


----------



## schleylures (Jun 14, 2009)

wow now all you got to do is get will to join in here. Cool there sir I like it.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 15, 2009)

Great job Will !!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 15, 2009)

Great looking job on the quiver. I'm sure it will work quite well!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 15, 2009)

Ken & Will, good job on the quiver.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jun 18, 2009)

The dawg ware is designed to collapse or more accurately bend some. That bend or dent that occurs at your hip keeps your arrows from clanging.


----------

